# MPAC (MP O) Dates/Timeline?



## soontobeMP (31 Mar 2008)

Hello,
I was referred to this website by a recruiter.
I live in Eastern Canada and was hoping someone here knows when/where the next MPAC for Officers (regular member) is going to be held.  
Any information would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Yrys (31 Mar 2008)

Somebody will surely be around to answer you, but in the down time   , I'm quoting a mod :

Welcome, take some time to look around the site and all the FAQ links. Your question (modification) may have  already been answered several times over.

Here are some reading references that are core to how Army.ca operates. I strongly recommend you take a moment to read through these to give you a better sense for the environment here. It will help you avoid the common pitfalls which can result in miscommunication and confusion. For those that choose not to read, their actions often lead to warnings being issued or even permanent bans.

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Frequently Asked Questions - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/41136.0.html

    * Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html
    * Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions
          o Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
          o Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

    * Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html


CFAT practice test - http://64.254.158.112/pdf/preparing_for_aptitude_test_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.





			
				soontobeMP said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was referred to this website by a recruiter.



Mike, the site IS appreciated !


----------



## Celticgirl (31 Mar 2008)

soontobeMP said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I was referred to this website by a recruiter.
> I live in Eastern Canada and was hoping someone here knows when/where the next MPAC for Officers (regular member) is going to be held.
> Any information would be appreciated, thanks.



Hi soontobeMP...I believe I met you yesterday at your place of work. Good luck with your application. 

(P.S. He's not a recruiter, but close enough.  )


----------



## Highlander60 (2 Apr 2008)

Hey I got you to sign up didn't I , that makes me a recruiter....  ;D  And no more picking on peoples spelling and grammar, not everyone teaches english as a profession....  :crybaby:


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Apr 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Hey I got you to sign up didn't I , that makes me a recruiter....  ;D



OK, that makes you a recruiter for army.ca then, not the military. 



			
				Highlander60 said:
			
		

> And no more picking on people's spelling and grammar; not everyone teaches English as a profession....  :crybaby:



What about punctuation?  ;D


----------



## Highlander60 (2 Apr 2008)

Oh Celtic girl, keep it up Wilma and you will get punctuated all right.... ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Apr 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Oh Celtic girl, keep it up Wilma and you will get punctuated all right.... ;D



Bring it!!!!  :threat:

(You see what I have to put up with, soontobeMP???)


----------



## soontobeMP (3 Apr 2008)

$2.50 on Highlander


----------



## kitrad1 (3 Apr 2008)

No dates yet, however an MPAC (vice MPOAC) was conducted last week...26-27 March.  Keep going through the process though and best of luck.


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Apr 2008)

soontobeMP said:
			
		

> $2.50 on Highlander



You throw your money away. We females can bring men to their knees without even lifting a finger.


----------



## Highlander60 (3 Apr 2008)

Well Celtic girl, this "non" recruiter already got our MPO candidate his dates for the selection board, so please make your $2.50 cheque payble to my bank account.....


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Apr 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> Well Celtic girl, this "non" recruiter already got our MPO candidate his dates for the selection board, so please make your $2.50 cheque payble to my bank account.....



I never said you couldn't get him his dates, so I'll keep my money.    By the way, Celticgirl is one word. (But you spelled Celtic correctly.  8))


----------



## Highlander60 (3 Apr 2008)

Hey soontobeMP, now see what I have to put up with!!!!!! Its no wonder big screen TV's are a mans best friend, and lets not forget a smokin sound system to drown out the "haters".


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Apr 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> lets not forget a smokin sound system to drown out the "haters".



The fact that I don't like to watch UFC doesn't make me a "hater", it makes me smart.  8)


----------



## soontobeMP (3 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> The fact that I don't like to watch UFC doesn't make me a "hater", it makes me smart.  8)



Oh no you didn't...


----------



## CFR FCS (21 May 2008)

Next MPAC 20 -27 June and I think it might be in Kingston this time. Dates are firm but location is a little foggy without my morning coffee.


----------



## mp_ada (28 Jun 2008)

How often do they hold the MPAC?  I am on a six month med hold, so I should be good to go around oct/nov....  I have heard basic for officers starts Jan..?  Will I be able to make it to MPAC in time?  They don't give out much info at my center for MPAC.  Thanks


----------



## garb811 (28 Jun 2008)

MPACs are normally run quarterly.  Next should be mid-end Sep.


----------

